# Xbox 360 Slim - Red Dot of Death - Easy fix?



## Marc_LFD (Nov 3, 2021)

Hi.

I have a 360 Slim (250GB) and years ago it got hit with RRoD out of nowhere and since then I never used it, but I'd like to use it to play 360 Arcade games delisted I bought so I was hoping someone may be able to help?

I read the power brick may fix the issue? I don't know if that's true.

Thanks.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Nov 3, 2021)

Marc_78065 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have a 360 Slim (250GB) and years ago it got hit with RRoD out of nowhere and since then I never used it, but I'd like to use it to play 360 Arcade games delisted I bought so I was hoping someone may be able to help?
> 
> ...


Check secondary error code:  

Same as all models 4 lights = 0


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 3, 2021)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Check secondary error code:
> 
> Same as all models 4 lights = 0



My 360 Slim is the older model, not the one that mimics Xbox One's design.

I don't remember those buttons on the Slim, tbh.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Nov 3, 2021)

Marc_78065 said:


> My 360 Slim is the older model, not the one that mimics Xbox One's design.
> 
> I don't remember those buttons on the Slim, tbh.


Same for every 360


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 3, 2021)

Checking the secondary error code is always a good idea.
If it's not PSU related, I highly suggest just getting a new one or splurge ~100 quid to get your machine reballed.
Not reflowed, reballed.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 3, 2021)

might not be worth fixing.  a reflow or reball requires a bga station (though a heat gun may be able to do it as well, but a proper one requires one of these).  the stations usually cost several hundred dollars to a grand, so you'd most likely have to send it to someone.  for the price it costs to do either, it may be better to buy a new system in case that is indeed the problem.  360s are pretty cheat nowadays, so I would do that if I were you.


----------



## ToothyNom (Nov 11, 2021)

Depending on where you are I'd just buy a new one tbh. Where I am at xbox360 slims go for around 40 euros and Xbox 360 slim PSU for 15 euros. It could be as easy as getting a new PSU if it's not you're down 15e. 100e for a reball as someone suggested is absurd in my opinion, it's just not worth it.


----------

